# Snow boot suggestions for toddler with wide feet



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

We need snow boots for ds and before I drag him to shoe stores to try on a bunch, I was wondering if mamas with toddlers with wide feet have a particular boot that works well for them. I would just like to make the process as easy as possible since our first pair of shoes was horrenduous...took forever and lots of tears. I didn't even take him in to try on the next pair...just bought the same shoe in a bigger size. He is about to outgrow his size 7, 2W shoes if that gives you an idea of his size.


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

My DD has very wide feet. My advice is skip anything that comes up to the calf and go for ankle boots. UNLESS there is an opening that goes all the way up the leg (and even then it might be tough).

We just went through the shoe saga last weekend. Were told by a woman who seemed knowledgeable that b/c of DD's wide feet, we'd have a hard time getting her into a taller boot. Sure enough, her prediction came true. We ended up with ankle boots.

Land's End has a really nice snowboot for toddlers. But at the store (Sears carries Lands End now) they only had medium width, not large.


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

Land's end and ankle boots are great suggestions. A pair of polarfleece pants paired with ankle boots are all my toddler ever needed. If you're in a big pinch...how about making polarfleece booties to go over his shoes and a little velcro to close them, or just plain plastic bags taped at the ankle with duct tape.


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

We have done the plastic bags with duct tape. It is a bit of a trick to do though.









My mom wants me to get boots for him from her as part of her Christmas gift to him. I think I found a pair today...some Carter's boots that look like they will work, unfortunatly Zane was DONE shopping by the time I found them, so I quickly bought them and am keeping the receipt until I can try them on him.


----------



## jazminflower (Jan 4, 2003)

i posted a similar question a while back... dd is 7xw...we ended up getting the lands end boots. they only make them in medium width, which from what i was finding was the general trend in all winter boots, regardless of who made them. anyway, we got her size 8 and put them on over a pair of heavy socks, and they seemed to fit pretty well..btw...we got her size 8 so they would last the winter...i think they may be a little big on her in the legnth. also they were only $24.
hth


----------



## sparkeze (Nov 20, 2002)

DS is a 6XW and I took one of his shoes with me shopping to get the right size. (shopping alone) I ended up getting a pair at Burlington Coat Factory for about $12 that were not specifically wide width but they were just as wide as DS's XW shoes. I brought them home and tried them on him and they fit great. I think the brand is Weather Accents. They come up about mid calf length and open up really wide so they're easy to get on.


----------



## Casual Storm (Apr 9, 2003)

My son has 6XW, so we ended up getting the Stride Rite book in size 7M (the boot only comes in M width) and he seems pretty comfortable in it with a regular sock.

I feel as if we are going to be loyal customers to that brand, since I don't know of other brands that make widths. If anyone has suggestions of other brands, please let me know!


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

I am forgetting the name, but striderite makes a low end brand sold at payless that comes in wide.


----------



## serenetabbie (Jan 13, 2002)

I think they might be called "comfort fit" Clarity. Or maybe "rite fit".
I wish i had some really great suggestions, but *sigh* I do not. If I find a pair that fit Ds, I buy them in every size they have ($ permitting). He is now outgrowing his last pair of sneakers from payless, and I am trying to wait until they have a bogo1/2 sale. I did pick up a pair of tall Land's End blue rubber boots at the Salvation Army and they fit him very well. If I had the $ to buy them for him every 4 to 6 months I would! I also have 2 pairs of fisher price boy's boots (looks like Zane has outgrown them already tho!), which are nice and wide, have fleece lining and zippers up both sides. For some reason girls boots seem more narrow...I have no idea why. Good thing DD looks cute in blue!


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

Keep an eye on the Land's End overstocks section, ebay, and stride rite outlets...I've done well on all those.


----------



## sparkeze (Nov 20, 2002)

I've gotten shoes in wide widths (not xw though) from Darling Baby Shoes that are pretty much as wide as Stride Rite XW. I've also gotten Nike and New Balance shoes for him.

But eBay is a great place to look for deals, oh and Nordstrom Rack.


----------

